# Ruger Mark iii 22 Help



## Huntcrazy (May 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm new here and was needing some info on a pistol. I was wondering what the difference is between the Ruger mark iii hunter and target 22 pistol. Also is there a laser grip or sight that would be good for day and night time shooting. I heard green lasers are good in daylight but have no clue. And are they even available for this pistol. Can you guys help me out. Thanks


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

Target
Ruger® Mark III™ Target Rimfire Pistol Models

Hunter
Ruger® Mark III™ Hunter Rimfire Pistol Models

laser grips
Laser Sight For Ruger LG-403 Front Activation | Crimson Trace Laser Grips

Not much difference IMO. Yes, there are a few things, but its just what you'd like your gun to have on it or length of barrel. I'm confident that they would shoot equally well.

I have a set of Crimson trace grips on my MKII tapered target. I can still see the red dot on a target at 25yards at noon on a sunny day all though I might have to really look to see it. Any other type of lighting and its no problem to see the dot even at 100 yards, no problem. They're fun to play with but thats about all because you can't use one to hunt with. I'm not sure if it comes in green or if another brand makes one in green. I've also read that the green lasers are much brighterin the day.


----------



## Huntcrazy (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I appreciate it.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i looks to me the target version is a shorter bull barrell 5.5"
and the hunter version has two diff barrells and both are longer and both are fluted also with a light gathering front sight
other than that i am pretty sure the internals are identical


----------

